# بطانه الافران الصهر



## wsz (29 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته وكل عام وانتم بخير 
اخواني في الله اود ان اسئل عن بعض انواع بطانه افران الصهر علما بان الافران الي نستخدمها هي افران اندكشن لصهر الحديد هل ينصح باستخدام ماده الدلوميت وهل هي على شكل ماده اسمنتيه ولكم جزي الشكر


----------

